# Jeep Wrangler with Meyer Plow



## RH31379 (Jan 29, 2009)

I will be putting a meyer plow on my 2000 Jeep wrangler probably next weekend. I am curious where some of you guys are mounting the touch pad controller, I currently am plowing with a 87 wrangler with a western unimount and joystick controller. I have it mounted using the windshield know and really like that location. Any pictures would be great.

Thanks


----------



## Liberty LLC (Dec 23, 2011)

To my knowledge you don't have to mount them my friends isn't and he holds it while he plows. He has Velcro on the back and sticks it up out of the way when not in use.


----------

